# Center Parcs



## biggs682 (2 Oct 2019)

We have wanted to try a Center Parc holiday for quite a few years , but when we were restricted to going in school holiday times we could never afford it .

So with all the offspring at an age where it's not cool to go on holiday with parents especially if you are holidaying in the uk , we treated ourselves to a 4 day break in June earlier this year at Elveden just outside Thetford and we thoroughly enjoyed it and had a great time doing what we wanted to do .

After a few stressful months at work and home we decided it was time for a break again so we decided that we would try a few days at Center parcs again but this time at the Woburn Forest location .

We enjoyed the fact that after 40 minutes travelling we were at our location without any hours of airport hassles , main road mayhem , sickening sea crossings and any other trouble .

Yes they are expensive if you come and do all or some of the activities offered but if you are happy to just wander around with the occasional bit of people and nature watching and some then it needn't cost a fortune .

Both sites are very cycle friendly but you will never get much more than a single figure ride if you stay on site . 

Loads of choices when it comes to accommodation types and five UK sites to choose from .

We would certainly try another Center parcs holiday and we have enjoyed our two stays , sure there will be others who say different


----------



## bikingdad90 (2 Oct 2019)

I’m typing this from a lodge in Sherwood Center Parcs in Nottingham, great for mtbers as Sherwood Pines is just outside the boundary and less than 20 mins away by bike. Trying out a trailer for the first time while we are here, the little one is loving it! 

It is a captivate audience and you get robbed on drinks (£3.39 for a regular latte?!) but food is ok and reasonably priced in the pancake house and cafe rouge but a bit steep in the country club and jardin des sport (aka sky sports central). The Indian, Rajinda’s is lovely and higher end priced for a tight northerner but is similar to a high street price and in Nottingham so don’t feel too bad paying.

To keep costs down we take as much food as possible with us and prepare lunch in the lodges only eating out for tea or vice versa and for activities we prebook over a few months and pay so it doesn’t feel like a huge hit to the wallet.

I have also been to whinfell in Kendal but Sherwood is definitely my favourite.


----------



## PeteXXX (3 Oct 2019)

I've heard that they are quite expensive, but that, as has been said, can be avoided to a certain extent by taking food to prepare in the chalet. 
Don't you have to pay extra for all the stuff to do, rather that the Butlins way of activities being in the holiday price? 

Handy the Woburn CP is so close, though @biggs682, You could even ride there!


----------



## biggs682 (3 Oct 2019)

Yes everything is extra apart from the water park which suits us fine . 

We do the same as @bikingdad90 re food as otherwise it would easily add another £100 to a 4 day break .

No matter how much you look no discount codes or money off vouchers either so full price or not at all. 

Wildlife was amazing at Elverden and fairly good here at Woburn . 

Yes it's close enough to ride too but alas we are unable to .


----------



## LonesomeWanderer (3 Oct 2019)

I go to CP at Longleat every couple of years. I like it. You can use the pool plaza for free everyday, make a picnic in the cabin and sit with it by the lake, etc. It’s great for kids learning to ride bikes without any cars around too..


----------



## icowden (3 Oct 2019)

It's always worth keeping an eye out for last minute deals and discounts too. If they have spare capacity, you can often get some good deals even during school holidays.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Oct 2019)

My nephew with to the one in Holland and it was cheaper than the UK ones


----------



## Lozz360 (3 Oct 2019)

They have a reputation for being expensive, which they are if you partake in a number of activities. I found they were best when the kids were very young as activities like swimming and ball pools are all free. 

What I found a bit odd was at Longleat the horse riding (run by a seperate company but payment was through CP) insisted that I should be in the beginners' group as, although I was an experienced horserider I didn't ride regularly. They would only allow people in the experienced group if they rode regularly, like once a week. If I rode once a week I would have no desire to ride one of their horses at their prices for the short time I was at Centre Parcs.


----------



## biggs682 (4 Oct 2019)

@bikingdad90 how hilly is the Sherwood forest site please ?


----------



## lazybloke (4 Oct 2019)

Having been to CP in 4 countries, I'd say the UK sites offer the best choice of accommodation.
And despite a reputation for high costs, a short UK break can be found at a reasonable cost if you book early or take a last minute deal. Also check Google for any discount codes.

For longer breaks, I find the mainland-european sites more interesting and enjoyable, plus better weather.
In summer holidays, you used to be able to save half your money by crossing the channel (that's _after _paying for ferry), but costs are a bit closer these days, not least because the £ hasn't recovered from the 2016 referendum.


----------



## bikingdad90 (4 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> @bikingdad90 how hilly is the Sherwood forest site please ?



The main paths are fairly flat and easily accessible and wide for wheelchair users. I’d say maximum gradient was 5% and are found mostly on the main roads that the cars and bikes go on not on the walking pathways. 

I was pushing a fully loaded buggy or pulling a trailer and I never got out of breath. From the village square back to the lodges it’s mainly downhill in all directions.

If you did a loop of village square to country club (Forresters Inn) to pancake house to village square the walk around the lake would be just over a mile in length. Take a look on Strava at the segments and you’ll see more accurately the length and gradients, lol- madness that people have made them!!

There are plenty of hidden paths to explore and Sherwood Pines on the door step, i’d also recommend the aqua sauna which I believe was voted uk best in 2018.

In terms of pricing for 2 adult meals(£10-15) and 2 children’s 3 course meals deals (£6-£10) and a non alcoholic drink each (£2.80-£4.00) you are looking at roughly the prices below:

Foresters inn (mixed of pub grub) £75
Pancake house £50
Rajindas (Indian) £80
Bella italia (Italian) £55
Cafe rouge (french) £48
Hucks (American) didn’t go this time but was around £60 last time.
Dexters kitchen (Burger King) BK prices 
Subtropical bar (swimming pool cafe), budgets about £10 each and drinks £3.50ish to compete with the starbucks near the kids bit.
Jardin de sport £75.

The parc market is a COOP franchise and has COOP prices.

The woodland lodges and new style woodland lodges are not much different apart from decor and maid service and a sauna, which we found not very useful, we said we didn’t miss it next time.


----------



## midlife (4 Oct 2019)

Viz tip.... Put small children in the boot so you don't have to pay for them . Doesn't work at Whinfell forest here in Cumbria as they check cars for stowaways lol.


----------



## biggs682 (5 Oct 2019)

bikingdad90 said:


> The main paths are fairly flat and easily accessible and wide for wheelchair users. I’d say maximum gradient was 5% and are found mostly on the main roads that the cars and bikes go on not on the walking pathways.
> 
> I was pushing a fully loaded buggy or pulling a trailer and I never got out of breath. From the village square back to the lodges it’s mainly downhill in all directions.



Thank you , sounds similar to Elevedon then and we were surprised by Woburn as quite a few descents had signs asking cyclist's to dismount as they ranged from 7 to 12% , which my partner struggled with on the tandem bless her .

It looks like we have decided on Sherwood during May next year .

We are way too tight to eat out there so we go mad and treat ourselves to nice pre prepared meals to save on prep time


----------



## bikingdad90 (6 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> We are way too tight to eat out there so we go mad and treat ourselves to nice pre prepared meals to save on prep time



As it was an extended family holiday we ended up usually having drinks then staying for lunch, we always ate in the lodge on an evening doing the same thing as you with prepackaged pre prepared meals bought from M&S, Tesco, Sainsbury’s etc. 

I have known families even do a click and collect from the nearby Asda to save driving with all the food. 

I would recommend arriving before 11am to beat the usual traffic jam into the park and on the last day leave late to avoid the a1m and m18 rush hour traffic which brings the local roads to a standstill.


----------



## lazybloke (6 Oct 2019)

biggs682 said:


> ...pre prepared meals to save on prep time


Will you need an oven? Not sure how things have changed since my last uk trip, but ovens used to be scarce! Check the kitchen pics and description.


----------



## Salty seadog (6 Oct 2019)

lazybloke said:


> Will you need an oven? Not sure how things have changed since my last uk trip, but ovens used to be scarce! Check the kitchen pics and description.



They all have a full kitchen these days.


----------



## biggs682 (6 Oct 2019)

lazybloke said:


> Will you need an oven? Not sure how things have changed since my last uk trip, but ovens used to be scarce! Check the kitchen pics and description.



Full kitchen facilities just like home from home


----------



## Solocle (20 Apr 2021)

midlife said:


> Viz tip.... Put small children in the boot so you don't have to pay for them . Doesn't work at Whinfell forest here in Cumbria as they check cars for stowaways lol.


The one problem I had at Whinfell was getting to/from it on a bike - going out to places like Great Dun Fell and the lakes, for instance. The one access is from the A66


----------



## T4tomo (20 Apr 2021)

biggs682 said:


> Thank you , sounds similar to Elevedon then and we were surprised by Woburn as quite a few descents had signs asking cyclist's to dismount as they ranged from 7 to 12% , which my partner struggled with on the tandem bless her .


Definitely avoid Longleat then, some of the hills there are granny ring specials, it yonks since I went but I recall the sports centre is down in a steep hollow. Eleveden was much flatter and more compact to get around


----------



## icowden (20 Apr 2021)

T4tomo said:


> Definitely avoid Longleat then, some of the hills there are granny ring specials, it yonks since I went but I recall the sports centre is down in a steep hollow. Eleveden was much flatter and more compact to get around



Yep - it definitely is. If you have made the error of hiring a bike and trailer to tow your kids around, you won't get out of the valley again unless you are made of stern stuff (and those zigzags are hard to negotiate with a trailer).


----------



## biggs682 (20 Apr 2021)

We are off to Nottingham one in a few weeks time hopefully it will be fine and we will be keeping our distance


----------



## Cletus Van Damme (3 May 2021)

I used to go when my daughter was younger. I always liked it as we live very close to Whinfell Forest in Cumbria. I always found it overpriced for drinks and food, but if you bring your own its not so bad, but we usually couldn't be bothered. I stopped going as when I was ruled by school holidays I could more or less have a week in Lanzarote all inclusive for the price of just paying for center parcs accomadation. Obviously things are different now as I don't really fancy abroad. I just really liked that there were no cars mostly.


----------



## Julia9054 (3 May 2021)

Middle class Butlins


----------



## Eric Olthwaite (3 May 2021)

Julia9054 said:


> Middle class Butlins



Butlins! You were lucky. We used to dream of Butlins...


----------



## bikingdad90 (3 May 2021)

@biggs682 we’ll see you there possibly. We go w/c 24 May.


----------



## vickster (3 May 2021)

Julia9054 said:


> Middle class Butlins


And like Butlins, they allow children in... a very good reason to stay away...don’t want my holiday impacted by those


----------



## biggs682 (3 May 2021)

bikingdad90 said:


> @biggs682 we’ll see you there possibly. We go w/c 24 May.


We come away 21st


----------



## Julia9054 (3 May 2021)

Eric Olthwaite said:


> Butlins! You were lucky. We used to dream of Butlins...


Stayed at Butlins once for a brass band competition. During an idle moment I worked out the price for a family of 4 to stay for a week in August. Definitely NOT a poor person‘s holiday option!


----------



## Pale Rider (3 May 2021)

I loved going to Butlins as a child.

The fairground rides were not as good at the ones outside the camp, but the fact they were free more than made up for that for a 10-year-old Pale Rider with very little spending money.

Some of my classmates teased me about going there, but that didn't stop me nagging my mother to take me again the following year.


----------

